# Good lawn mower for slopes



## b12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Had some issues using my Wheel Horse 416-H riding mower on some steep slopes of my lawn, loss of traction and a couple of flip over incidents finally convinced me to look for a more stable yet affordable riding mower.

Recently got a Husqvarna R322T AWD with a Combi 103 mowing deck. 
Just what I needed for mowing those steep slopes and it's also very maneuverable around objects. I also like having the deck out front and the engine in the rear.

It's hard to explain how well this machine can perform on sloped ground, so I've tried to find a video of the R322T mowing some slopes. 
I didn't find a video of a R322T, but I did find a video of an articulating AWD mower being used on a steep slope.
The machine in the video is a Jonsered FR2216MA2 with a Combi 103 mowing deck which is almost the exact machine as my Husqvarna R322T AWD.

Front and back transmissions are the same for both machines but the Husqvarna R322T's engine has a little more HP.

The video does a pretty good job in showing what the articulating AWD mower can do on slopes.

Part 1
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMfAAoaLur0[/ame]

Part 2 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZQ3cbD0rPY[/ame]


----------

